# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  CISCO 887VA-W και UPGRADE χωρίς Service Contract

## Repel

Καλημέρα,

Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο router.

Θέλει οπωσδήποτε αναβάθμιση το FIRMWARE του Modem σε κάποιο πρόσφατο γιατί δεν παίζει με τίποτα στο dlsam της περιοχής (μεγάλη αστάθεια και discs) και εκτός αυτού θέλουμε να μπεί σε ένα συγκεκριμένο WDS δίκτυο και μας συμβούλεψαν να αναβαθμίσουμε το IOS του Autonomous AP σε κάποιο πρόσφατο γιατί μόλις ι router μπεί τρώει κολλήματα.

Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να κάνω service contract λόγω κάποιων προυποθέσεων που μου ανέφεραν με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε το μηχάνημα και να το κοιτάμε.

Υπάρχει κάποιο service που μπορούν αυτοί να τα βρούν και να μου ταφέρουν και να τα περάσουν και ας πληρώσω γιατί είμαι σε αδιέξοδο?? Όπου και να ρώτησα , όσο και να έψαξα τρώω άκυρα.
Στο τέλος θα αναγκαστώ να το πουλήσω..

----------


## SfH

Τι ακριβώς προϋποθέσεις δεν τηρείς για να πάρεις service contract ? Ακόμα και σε μηχανήματα από τρίτο χέρι μου έχει τύχει να είναι eligible για smartnet.

----------


## Repel

Μου είπανε οτι πρέπει να έχω αγοράσει εγώ το μηχάνημα (πρώτο χέρι) και οτι μπορώ να κάνω μέχρι την πάροδο ενός συγκεκριμένου χρονικού διαστήματος το οποίο έχει παρέλθει πλέον (αν θυμάμαι καλά , 2 έτη).

Το μηχάνημα αγοράστηκε πρόσφατα απο εξωτερικό και δεν είναι καινούργιο.

----------

